# Kayfun Virgin



## Oupa

@Jean pulling a silver on his brand new Kayfun!




First micro coil came out at 1.1ohm and nice clouds followed... good going dude! Let me know how that VapeOnly vMecha mod goes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Wait, there's a person in the pic?!? Nice clouds there @Jean


----------



## Gazzacpt

Its a bit foggy there in the north guys. Nice one.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

@Die Kriek LOL, I have to blow huge clouds to be able to hide behind it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Mini 2 man vape meet behind the boerewors gordyn... sampling some new VM prospects!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro

Nice one


----------



## Riaz

Nice clouds there buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

New VM prospects @Oupa 
Sounds exciting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

No virgin no more!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean

Getting a multimeter tomorrow, getting 2.6 ohm on that shotgun build. Want it at 1.1 ohm! Used 0,2mm kanthal with a 1.5mm id and 8/9 winds. Any tips on my build to get closer to 1.1?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Awesome @Jean - how does it vape; flavour improved etc.?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Jean said:


> Getting a multimeter tomorrow, getting 2.6 ohm on that shotgun build. Want it at 1.1 ohm! Used 0,2mm kanthal with a 1.5mm id and 8/9 winds. Any tips on my build to get closer to 1.1?



Beautiful building there @Jean. 0.2mm kanthal is, how we generally refer to kanthal thickness, 32 awg. To get your resistance lower you need thicker kanthal.

6 wraps of 30g will give you roughly 2.1 ohms. Dual coil = 1.05 ohms.
10 wraps of 28g will give you roughly 2.2 ohms. Dual coil = 1.1 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean

Flave did improve, maybe too much cotton but it got better as it wicked more. More smoke as before, see pic.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

@Reinvanhardt, im still learning the gauges, i know parallel setups halfs the ohm. My app mis lead me, working its stuff out. Need to get 30g and 28g. Used all my 28g on the coil contest the weekend.  but thanks for the info, will note it! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Where can i get 30g?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Jean said:


> Where can i get 30g?



http://vapemob.co.za/product/kanthal-a1-wire/


----------



## Jean

Thx, got it! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

PLUMAGE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Reinvanhardt said:


> Beautiful building there @Jean. 0.2mm kanthal is, how we generally refer to kanthal thickness, 32 awg. To get your resistance lower you need thicker kanthal.
> 
> 6 wraps of 30g will give you roughly 2.1 ohms. Dual coil = 1.05 ohms.
> 10 wraps of 28g will give you roughly 2.2 ohms. Dual coil = 1.1 ohms.



Here's a handy AWG "American Wire Gauge" to Metric conversion

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=guide_awg_to_metric
??

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

Me be no virgin no more

28g kanthal, 10/11 wraps on 1.4mm ID. Came out at 1.4ohms filled with VM Choc Mint

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1


----------



## johan

Excellent coiling @BhavZ and how does she vape?


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> Excellent coiling @BhavZ and how does she vape?


Oh my goodness @johan, she is awesome. Excellent flavour, throat hit is so pronounced and the vapour production is insane. Worlds apart from any commercial clearo with the same build.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> Oh my goodness @johan, she is awesome. Excellent flavour, throat hit is so pronounced and the vapour production is insane. Worlds apart from any commercial clearo with the same build.



I thought you will enjoy her and as I said yesterday; you won't look back


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> I thought you will enjoy her and as I said yesterday; you won't look back


At this point in time I don't think that I can subohm her as she hits hard

And the voltmeter is a work of art, thank you

I am so loving the mech and rta world!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Me be no virgin no more
> 
> 28g kanthal, 10/11 wraps on 1.4mm ID. Came out at 1.4ohms filled with VM Choc Mint
> 
> View attachment 5616
> View attachment 5617


Good stuff man kayfuns ftw!!

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Good stuff man kayfuns ftw!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Oh most definitely! These things are awesome devices!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BhavZ said:


> Me be no virgin no more
> 
> 28g kanthal, 10/11 wraps on 1.4mm ID. Came out at 1.4ohms filled with VM Choc Mint
> 
> View attachment 5616
> View attachment 5617



Beautiful coiling @BhavZ. Way to go!

You know what I'm gonna ask next right. You know I need to know this. Who vapes better? Miss Aqua or Miss Kayfun? But take some time to perfect the Kayfun and find your sweet spot before you tell us.

Oh and if you ever get unexpected dry hits take a look at this thread. Those vertical juice channels aren't quite as small as @Tornalca's was, but they do seem to be on the smallish side. Just a precaution, I'm sure it performs well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean

BhavZ said:


> Oh most definitely! These things are awesome devices!



They are the best thing since coffee! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

Reinvanhardt said:


> Beautiful coiling @BhavZ. Way to go!
> 
> You know what I'm gonna ask next right. You know I need to know this. Who vapes better? Miss Aqua or Miss Kayfun? But take some time to perfect the Kayfun and find your sweet spot before you tell us.
> 
> Oh and if you ever get unexpected dry hits take a look at this thread. Those vertical juice channels aren't quite as small as @Tornalca's was, but they do seem to be on the smallish side. Just a precaution, I'm sure it performs well.



I lay my cotton in those channels up to the coil. It stops flooding and dry hits. I did this since i had my kayfun and never have i had a dry hit or slurpy. (touch wood)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

Reinvanhardt said:


> Beautiful coiling @BhavZ. Way to go!
> 
> You know what I'm gonna ask next right. You know I need to know this. Who vapes better? Miss Aqua or Miss Kayfun? But take some time to perfect the Kayfun and find your sweet spot before you tell us.
> 
> Oh and if you ever get unexpected dry hits take a look at this thread. Those vertical juice channels aren't quite as small as @Tornalca's was, but they do seem to be on the smallish side. Just a precaution, I'm sure it performs well.


Thanks @Reinvanhardt, I will spend some quality time with Miss Kayfun (being careful not to make Miss Aqua jealous) and report back on findings an opinions.

Thanks for the tip on the dry hit. I finished a tank last night and fortunately no leaking or dry hits, will most likely go through another tank today and see if I have any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Jean said:


> They are the best thing since coffee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Well if you combine the kayfun with some coffee juice then you have a match made in heaven



Jean said:


> I lay my cotton in those channels up to the coil. It stops flooding and dry hits. I did this since i had my kayfun and never have i had a dry hit or slurpy. (touch wood)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Will give that a try if I get any dry hits before sending her off for surgery.


----------



## BumbleBee

Jean said:


> They are the best thing since coffee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Sacrilege! Nothing is better than Coffee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean

BumbleBee said:


> Sacrilege! Nothing is better than Coffee



Okay, that was harsh. I also love a coffee every hour. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

So got a few dry hits yesterday, filed the vertical channels a bit, seems to be wicking better but still getting a few dry hits. 

When wicking should the cotton be tight in the coil or should it be able to slide in and out of the coil? 

I am thinking I may need to file that channel a bit more but don't wanna cause flooding. Any suggestions welcome

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## BhavZ

BumbleBee said:


> Sacrilege! Nothing is better than Coffee


That is sacrilege lol.. Thinking that coffee is better than vaping.. If vaping isn't the best thing in the world you don't have enough gear  

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

BhavZ said:


> That is sacrilege lol.. Thinking that coffee is better than vaping.. If vaping isn't the best thing in the world you don't have enough gear
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud



Lol. Read the last line as "don't have enough beer"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

BhavZ said:


> So got a few dry hits yesterday, filed the vertical channels a bit, seems to be wicking better but still getting a few dry hits.
> 
> When wicking should the cotton be tight in the coil or should it be able to slide in and out of the coil?
> 
> I am thinking I may need to file that channel a bit more but don't wanna cause flooding. Any suggestions welcome
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud



Having a look at your pics, the juice channels on the deck look very tiny, almost like they weren't machined properly. Unless it's just the photo.


----------



## BhavZ

Alex said:


> Having a look at your pics, the juice channels on the deck look very tiny, almost like they weren't machined properly. Unless it's just the photo.


The horizontal channels are deep, but the vertical ones which feed the wick were pretty tiny when I got it so filed it out a bit. I think that I need to file it more. 

This is what it looks like now:











Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## RIEFY

BhavZ said:


> The horizontal channels are deep, but the vertical ones which feed the wick were pretty tiny when I got it so filed it out a bit. I think that I need to file it more.
> 
> This is what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud


I thought you were poping around this morning

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I thought you were poping around this morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Gave you a call this morning but no answer so thought you were busy. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Alex

BhavZ said:


> The horizontal channels are deep, but the vertical ones which feed the wick were pretty tiny when I got it so filed it out a bit. I think that I need to file it more.
> 
> This is what it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud


those look ok.. The way you have it wicked now, is the way it was intended by svoemesto, but that was for a silica wick. With cotton, all you need is the wick going through the coil, and going str8 down just lightly touching the deck.
something like this pic I found on google.



??
I also find it better to have the coil lined up with the juice channels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy

Use alot less cotton your channels are fine


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks guys

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud


It will never beat the Aqua.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> It will never beat the Aqua.


I have to agree with you on that.. The aqua is an amazing device and still currently my go to especially with a pmma tank

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------

